# Ports conflict ->php53



## punktt (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello,  
I am trying to install /usr/ports/lang/php53 port, but I get this error:

```
===>   php53-5.3.19 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php53-5.3.19 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   php53-5.3.19 depends on executable: pkgconf - not found
===>    Verifying install for pkgconf in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.9

===>  pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
```

I am using FreeBSD 9 with x86_64 arch. To install ports I use 
	
	



```
make install clean
```
 How do I fix this problem? I googled a bit and found some ideas, but I am really afraid to wreck my daemons.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 2, 2012)

Please, read /usr/ports/UPDATING for a proper upgrade:

[CMD=]# less "+/pkg-config" /usr/ports/UPDATING[/CMD]


> 20120726:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## punktt (Dec 2, 2012)

I have just installed portmaster, this is what I get:

```
portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
portmaster: Command not found.
```
It probably need to be turned on, how to do so?


----------



## punktt (Dec 2, 2012)

Rehash, forgot about it. Thanks for so informative answers.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 2, 2012)

After typing:
[CMD=]# rehash[/CMD]

Try again:
[CMD=]# portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config[/CMD]


----------

